# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Colloidal Silver users ?

## Graf

I recently found a way of producing colloidial silver and am looking for someone who has acutally been suing itt that maight provide some more info

----------


## ace_maveric

silver ia an antibiotic. and it is one of those things that the pharmaceutical don't tell ya, but the silver antibiotics are very expensive but you can make yourself cheap. it Works against gram negative bacteria this includes e. coli, salmonellae, Enterobacteriaceae, Pseudomonas, Moraxella, Helicobacter, Stenotrophomonas, just to name a few. I use it in my sugar water for my bees, the water turns slimy after a couple of days if it is not in there, and I don't want to feed them High fructose corn syrup, and I didn't want to keep using teramiacyin. So to make a short story long, this and kangen water (ionized) ps. "for cancer (cancer can not live in a alkaline body, lots of doc and my wife and I can prove simple cure for 90% of all cancer", is the 2 best things you can do for yourself. But the saying raised with a silver spoon goes back to the black plague, if you ate of the silver spoon some of the silver would get into you and into the food killing the disease. So once again the rich thrived and the poor died.

----------


## randyt

where do I get kangen water?

----------


## Graf

I just use distilled water, makes the Cooloidal silver last longer without the particles seperating from the water as quick as it would with tap water

----------


## ace_maveric

Kangen water is Ionized water.  there are some machines on the  marker but the best most expensive is the 
enagic. But I promise you it will last the longest.
through the ionizing process breaks the water goblins into a mirco size back to origin. and the residual ionization make the water -ionized and a high ocr factor. so very alkaline. Plus the enagic  system then runs it though a filter restoring some of the micro nutriants. plus the platinum plates are thicker then any other on the market


Graf on your AgH2O you can get a ppm meter
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page...er%2Cp_76%3A1-


you want to make sure your in the 10-15ppm range  
opinion: remember colloidal silver is an antibiotic so u only want to be using it when you need to.  I know someone that take it daily but he has Hep C and it seems to keep it in remission. So he figured the Hep C would Kill he faster the the silver will.  But I wouldn't take daily and I make mine into the 40 ppm range that way its high concentration when I need it. I also blend with different antibiotics depending on situation. 1 common one I use is Sulfamethazine (from feed store)  use when urinary track kidney infections, gall badder infection, most any UTI, then i use some form of tetracycline for most other type infection. and only use .9999% silver

----------


## trapperjack

I make it, been using it for a couple decades. I learned it from a missionary from the Philippines there is a topical tincture and an internal strength recipe that I use. my friend jim uses food grade hydrogen peroxide and colloidal silver in a mixture for consumption, the dose is mere drops, but its a powerful medicine

----------


## trapperjack

the Electrolytic process is simple and involves sterile saline solution, battery, alligator clips, and two mint condition silver half dollars. with this a weak solution can be made in a few hours or a strong solution can be made with patients then the pragmatic processes of making tincture and emulsions, and salves, depending on your need or method of employment. imagine Burt's Bees with colloidal silver, or tincture of colloidal silver 
   EDIT: so there is many ways to transform colloidal silver into medicine. colloidal silver is good for treating cracked skin and feet. as well as an antiseptic. the salves that I make really work and I depend on them. the weak solution can be put in a vaporizer so you can breath in the colloidal silver to treat lung infections. this goes far beyond the normal tincture to treat a cut or scrape, in its full potential there is a complete education in medicine making if you make tinctures, salves, and solutions. vapor medicine is an old practice that has important information to learn

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*The other side of the silver coin -*
*The Mayo Clinic:*
Colloidal silver isn't considered safe or effective for any of the health claims manufacturers make. Silver has no known purpose in the body. Nor is it an essential mineral, as some sellers of silver products claim.
Colloidal silver products are made of tiny silver particles suspended in a liquid  the same type of precious metal used in jewelry, dental fillings, silverware and other consumer goods.
Colloidal silver products are usually marketed as dietary supplements that are taken by mouth. Colloidal silver products also come in forms to be injected or applied to the skin.
Manufacturers of colloidal silver products often claim that they are curealls, boosting your immune system, fighting bacteria and viruses, and treating cancer, HIV/AIDS, shingles, herpes, eye ailments and prostatitis.
However, no sound scientific studies to evaluate these health claims have been published in reputable medical journals. In fact, the Food and Drug Administration has taken action against some manufacturers of colloidal silver products for making unproven health claims.
It's not clear how much colloidal silver may be harmful, but it can build up in your body's tissues over months or years. Most commonly, this results in argyria (ahrJIReuh), a blue-gray discoloration of your skin, eyes, internal organs, nails and gums. While argyria doesn't pose a serious health problem, it can be a cosmetic concern because it doesn't go away when you stop taking silver products.
Rarely, excessive doses of colloidal silver can cause possibly irreversible serious health problems, including kidney damage and neurological problems such as seizures. Colloidal silver products may also interact with medications, including penicillamine (Cuprimine, Depen), quinolone antibiotics, tetracycline and thyroxine (Levothroid, Levoxyl, Synthroid) medications.

*Web MD:*
Colloidal silver is a mineral. Despite promoters claims, silver has no known function in the body and is not an essential mineral supplement. Colloidal silver products were once available as over-the-counter drug products, but in 1999, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) ruled that these colloidal silver products were not considered safe or effective. Colloidal silver products marketed for medical purposes or promoted for unproven uses are now considered misbranded under the law without appropriate FDA approval as a new drug. There are currently no FDA-approved over-the-counter or prescription drugs containing silver that are taken by mouth. However, there are still colloidal silver products being sold as homeopathic remedies and dietary supplements.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

over exsposure.. nuff said..

Argyria

----------


## Rick

I've read a number of studies comparing the antibiotic properties of topically applied silver impregnated products vs. similar non-silver products and no difference in efficacy was found. You can check with the National Institutes of Health. Interestingly, one study compared plain gauze to silver impregnated gauze and found no difference at all. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?...ound+infection

----------


## trapperjack

that's true rick, for me the choice is about availability, some places silver may not be freely acquirable, so the other antibiotics are such as lichens, or penicillin

----------


## trapperjack

if you are storing it for future use the question really gets important, because of issues such as exposure to sun shine , cold heat, thermal cycling of medicines can damage them quickly. so a hardy selection is important
   EDIT: how does silver stack up to other antibiotics in the back pack environment, sure it is practical to make it fresh on the trail, what approach is best is another example of availability,

----------


## hayshaker

as far as the mayo clinic despite thier reputation thier still a alopathic type mind set .
as in treating the illness not curing. so if silver is no d&^^% good then why is silver sufadine cream & SILVER
bandages used so much in post surgery care? and if it did'nt work why does curad sell silver gel and that stuff works i use
it quite often.

----------


## trapperjack

its probably immunity. infections may not develop an immunity to silver as they do with pennicillin

----------


## Rick

> if it did'nt work why does curad sell silver gel




Marketing? Perhaps you should read their box. Bolding is mine. 

"Results of independent laboratory testing indicated that Silver Solution effectively kills bacteria, fungus and yeast including methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA), Escherichia coli (E. Coli), Staphylococcus aureus, Pseudomonas aeruginosa, Candida albicans and Aspergillus niger. *Correlation between laboratory testing and reduced risk of infection has not been established."*

----------


## 1stimestar

My friend Sue makes her own and I know I've seen a video of her online somewhere but I can't find it at the moment.

----------


## trapperjack

its important to be careful with any metal, take mercury and lead for instance, copper and gold are reputed to have their benefits, its a question what group to lay silver in. how much is too much, and what are the effects?

----------


## shiftyer1

My landlord swears he had a cat that lived to be 30 years old that took silver everyday,  I've never tried it.  Kinda scared of looking like a smurf with my luck. lol

----------


## Rick

The only way I've ingested metal was Goldschlager but that was years ago. :drink:

----------


## Fixit

I do use colloidal silver . The rule is all things in moderation . Have taken it orally and use it topically with good success . On a side note they may say that the studies show no deference in results but find a burn unit that doesn't use silver impregnated bandaging . Vanderbilt also uses it with their bath treatments for burn patients  .

----------


## hayshaker

silver shoul be in everyones med bag as for many types of use especially in reguards to burn therapy
i bought a silver genorator some time back and glad i did. one time i treated a litter of kittens
that had these nasty buggers in thier eyes and around thier noses.
i wiped thier faces and gave drops to thier eyes in a week it all cleared up.
i also carry curad silver jel in tubes in all my bobs.

----------


## KhonHd

I've been using it for a couple years now.  Three 9V batteries connected in series and couple of alligator clips connected to 1 oz silver bullion bars in deionized water.  Be sure only the sliver is in the water.  Depending on the strength of the batteries it takes between 20 to 45 minutes to get about 12 ppm (would be longer with really drained batteries).  Flip the bars from negative to positive to help keep the oxidation down.

I've seen fast treatment of pink eye and other infections on myself and others I made it for.  My dog loves the water and occasionally gets ear infections.  One to two days of squirting some CS in his ear and it is all cleared up.

I don't take it every day; only as required...  Usually 10 ml a day (that's a dose I could apparently take every day without side effects)

----------


## incide

HI, Gene!  good to see you here!

----------


## kyratshooter

He may not see your post, he has not been on board for 1 1/2 years!

Probably died from heavy metal poisoning.

----------


## Graf

Been using Collidial Silver since my original post with good results, I make a fresh batch every 6 months to have on hand

----------


## Wise Old Owl

I bought a small amount based on a conversation with a friend who suffers from skin problems on his feet -  as an avid hiker - It works.

----------

